# My Daylilies (lots of photos)



## nikv (Jun 10, 2010)

Hi!

I thought I'd post some photos of some of my daylilies (Hemerocallis) in my garden. A couple of them are named varieties that I've purchased, but most of them are my own seedlings that I've grown from harvested seedpods after cross-pollinating them. 

First up, this is Country Melody:







That one is a purchased plant. I've used it as a parent in many crosses. It passes on wider petals with a pie-crust edge.

Next, is another purchased plant. This one is Night Beacon. It's my only double. 






This one is Geneva Firetruck. I purchased it last year and have used it in a few crosses. None of them are large enough to bloom yet.






The rest of these daylilies are my own seedlings:




































This one is particularly nice. It's Evening Enchantment crossed with Night Beacon:






This last one took me by surprise. It has a very rich, intense color that doesn't really come through in the photos. It's also quite large, being seven inches across!











And a group photo:






Best Regards,
Nik


----------



## parvi_17 (Jun 10, 2010)

Great show! How long does it take the seedlings to bloom?


----------



## nikv (Jun 10, 2010)

Generally, I find that they will bloom during their third season. The seven-inch one is blooming in it's second season. It's quite vigorous.


----------



## Lanmark (Jun 10, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## Clark (Jun 10, 2010)

The last one is a screamer.
I like the yellow also.
Nice.


----------



## etex (Jun 10, 2010)

Gorgeous collection of daylilies! Thanks for showing us!


----------



## Hera (Jun 10, 2010)

Geneva Firetruck is my favorite, I haven't see colors quite like that. Nice collection BTW. Mine haven't started to bloom yet, except for the Stellas.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 10, 2010)

Beauties. I think daylilies are among the most hybridized of flowers.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jun 10, 2010)

Gorgeous! Do you breed tetraploids or diploids? I assume the double is a diploid....


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 10, 2010)

Ah, the world of floofy daylilies! Who do you buy your base stock from?


----------



## nikv (Jun 11, 2010)

Eric Muehlbauer said:


> Gorgeous! Do you breed tetraploids or diploids? I assume the double is a diploid....


I believe most of them are tetraploids, but I've have to research them on the internet to find out. I don't really know, off hand.

KyushuCalanthe, I buy all of my daylilies from Blue Ridge Daylilies on eBay. Here's a link:

http://stores.ebay.com/Blue-Ridge-Daylilies-DAYLILY-STORE?_rdc=1

They sell the healthiest, most robust lilies I've ever seen and at reasonable prices.

Best Regards,
Nik


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 11, 2010)

Beautiful colors!!!! Jean


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 11, 2010)

nikv said:


> KyushuCalanthe, I buy all of my daylilies from Blue Ridge Daylilies on eBay.
> 
> They sell the healthiest, most robust lilies I've ever seen and at reasonable prices.



Cool Nik. These really aren't available here in this form. I know a grower who charges insane prices for his, so good deal that you're getting them at a reasonable cost.


----------



## jewel (Jun 13, 2010)

ooh gorgeous:drool:. have you ever eaten any? i like to use the candied flowers to decorate cakes, they look great and taste somewhat like cucumbers!
~ Jewel


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 13, 2010)

Great flowers!!!!


----------



## orchidman77 (Jun 16, 2010)

I just took a few seeds from a selfing of a pod today! It's a medium purple with a golden center...quite pretty. I'm actually surprised it made any viable seed...even if only 2 were produced! lol. Since the growing season is so long down here, they'll probably bloom next season. 

Thanks for posting!

David


----------



## goldenrose (Jun 16, 2010)

orchidman77 said:


> I just took a few seeds from a selfing of a pod today! It's a medium purple with a golden center...quite pretty. I'm actually surprised it made any viable seed...even if only 2 were produced! lol. Since the growing season is so long down here, they'll probably bloom next season. Thanks for posting!David


You two are quite the enablers! 
Do the seeds need to dry? plant right out in the beds, ala mother nature?


----------



## nikv (Jun 16, 2010)

If it's early enough in the season, there's no reason not to plant them in soil right away. I plant my seed in pots filled with a good potting soil. If it's a bit later in the season, I will dry the seed for a few days and then store them in a plastic container in the refrigerator. The next spring, I will then soak them overnight or place between moistened paper towels overnight to revive them a bit before planting. I've had very good results with this method.


----------



## orchidman77 (Jun 16, 2010)

........and this is my first time to do daylilies from seed but i've always heard they are very easy from seed! So i decided to hybridize a few myself....i'll update when i see germination. 

Enablers aren't a bad thing!!!


----------



## jewel (Jun 17, 2010)

i love day lilies! the yellows always smell so good!:drool:


----------

